# Softonic



## nadine78 (3 Dezember 2008)

Hallo an alle!
Ich möchte hier eine Warnung aussprechen: 
nehmt euch in acht vor Sofsonic.de!!
Das ist genau so wie bei Megadownload und Opendownload.
Anmelden, nirgends ein offensichtlicher Hinweis auf Kosten ausser im Fließtext.
Die ganze Seite ist so gestaltet wie die beiden oben genannten!
Also, Augen auf!


----------



## wahlhesse (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sofsonic*

Hallo,

die obige Domain gibts nicht.
Alle ähnlichen Schreibweisen oder Domainendungen führen ins Nichts.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sofsonic*

Soll wohl w*w.softonic.de heissen... 

Diese Seite weist kein Impressum auf!


----------



## wahlhesse (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sofsonic*

Öhm...
softonic.de ist mir bekannt, lade dort auch öfter mal was runter. Bisher ist sie mir nicht negativ aufgefallen.
Impressum?
[noparse]www.softonic.de/uebersoftonic#Impressum[/noparse]

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sofsonic*

derartige  Adressen lösen nicht gerade Begeisterungsstürme bei mir aus.


> #Hauptsitz Barcelona
> Softonic.com     * Ed. Meridian
> * C/ Rosselló i Porcel 21, planta 12
> * 08016 Barcelona, Spain


wenigstens  gibt einen Admin-C in Deutschland ...


Auch Formulierungen wie" kostenlos anmelden!"  hinterlassen einen faden Geschmack 
und auf weichen Pfoten kommt der Premium-Download daher:


> Mit dem Premium-Download gehen Sie auf Nummer sicher
> Sie bezahlen pro Download einmal, laden die Datei ohne Anmeldung sofort herunter und gehen keine weiteren Verpflichtungen ein.Wie funktioniert der Premium-Download?
> 
> Sie bekommen einen Code per SMS zugeschickt. Dieser Schlüssel berechtigt Sie zum Download eines beliebigen Programms. Die Bezahlung erfolgt bequem und transparent über Ihre Handyrechnung bzw. Prepaid-Karte.


Wieviel das kosten soll, hab ich noch nicht entdecken können


----------



## wahlhesse (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Softonic*

Hallo,

über den Sinn der "getesteten, virenfreien" aber kostenpflichtigen Downloads mag man geteilter Meinung sein, jedenfalls ist es als Freeware-Suchmaschine soweit ok, schon weil es an erster Stelle immer die kostenfreie Version anbietet. "Ulkig" ist das Konzept schon  . Aber von versteckten Preisen habe ich bisher nix gesehen. Aber vielleicht gibts ja auch dort Hintertüren. :-?

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## blowfish (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Softonic*

So lange man seine persönlichen Daten nicht eingeben muss, um etwas herunter zu laden. 
In dieser Form ist das schon o.k.


----------



## nadine78 (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Softonic*

Also ich wollte da gestern was runteladen und kam dann in so eine Anmelde-Maske wo auch was stand von wegen " verzicht auf mein Widerrufsrecht". Und dann in den AGBs im Fließtext was über 8 Euro monatlich.. Was mich echt erstaunt hat weil ich da selber auch schon mal was runtergeladen hatte, ohne Namen anzugeben und so. Vielleicht bin ich da auf ner gefkten Seite gelandet? Habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen, alles ok.. Naja, weiß auch nicht..


----------



## wahlhesse (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Softonic*

Hallo,

das ist wieder ein Beispiel dafür, dass Webseiten nicht in Granit gemeisselt sind, sondern extremst leichtflüchtig. Wenn es hell ist erscheint das richtige, aber am Abend dann wird man in dunkle Gassen geführt. 

Unmöglich ist leider nichts im Internet. Eine gesunde Portion Misstrauen ist immer angesagt. Auch wenn bei uns "Spezis" es teilweise schon zur Paranoia verkommt.

Trotz aller Hilfsmittel, Virenscanner, Browser-Plug-Ins oder was auch immer. Es geht nix über das Plug-In "Hirn 2.0" vor der Tastatur :scherzkeks:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## spacereiner (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Softonic*

Wenn man persönliche Daten angeben muss sollte man immer vorsichtig sein

Diese Ab********en sprießen im Moment wie Pilze aus dem Boden:-p


----------



## hakir03 (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Softonic*

die seite taucht ziemlich häufig in den google-ergebnissen auf wenn man programme sucnt, ich hab da schon paar mal was runtergeladen und ohne probleme oder irgendwas zu bezahlen


----------



## nadine78 (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Softonic*

Ich habe auch seitdem noch zweimal da vorbei geschaut und konnte nichts entdecken.. vielleicht bin ich auch auf irgendeiner anderen Seite gelandet die fast genauso hieß... wie auch immer..


----------



## julius82 (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Softonic*

Also ich downloade viel bei Softonic und musste mich noch nicht registrieren. Soweit ich weiss hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun  Ich kann jedenfalls nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen und die waren bislang nur positiv


----------

